# GERD OR IBS?



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

Hellow,

Lately i am experiencing this new symptom i developed and i wonder what it is.

The very second i swallow or drink something no matter what i get these horrible and severe stomach cramps.

every time i drink something i get all this air and gas escape from my stomach and it really hurts my stomach.

also after i eat i feel nausea and get random heartburn and reflux.

note that i have ibs-c.

hope to hear someone with the same experience,!


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

also due all the gas and air inside my intestines i have to burp all the time to get the gas out.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Raw,

What is your food habit ? are you on any medication ?


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

i eat as simple as possible as i can despite losing 20 kilos in 1 year and having underweight and i use pantoprazol on and off.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, 
Simple sandwich cannot be acceptable during my IBS D cycle, due to the raw cucumber and tomato on it. Have you followed any food diary?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Have a look at my post on 24th Apr in below link.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/329338-ibs-d-weight-loss-and-me/?fromsearch=1


----------

